# roll call who is ttc in 2013



## flutterbaby

:yellow:Hi ladies, I thought i'd create a page where we can all chat together while we commence our long wait!!!!! Me and Dh have made the choice to give it one last go at getting our girly in 2013 we are waiting until then so we can enjoy our current bundle of joy:cloud9: so drop, by put down when your trying and what your ttc boy or girl it would be good to know i'm not alone :flower:

flutterbaby:pink::pink::pink: i know i'm crazy but the more the merrier lol
rainbows_x :blue:
JeepGirl:blue:then:pink:
LauraLeigh:blue:
TwilightAgain:pink:
dakotaice:yellow:
angel2010:pink::dust: left to ntnp :happydance:
mrsswaffer2b:yellow::dust:left to ntnp:happydance:
carly_mummy2b:yellow:
pinkribbon:yellow:
Yorky:yellow:
MarineWAG:pink:
0203:yellow:
almostXmagic:yellow:
vicky125:yellow:or:blue:
UKMomToBe:yellow:
Vicki_Cream:yellow:
EllaandLyla:yellow:
trynitey:yellow:
Franklin:blue:
junemomma:pink:
kailynn:blue:
Kiki1993:yellow:
scrummymummy:yellow:
violetsky:yellow:
shouzhi:yellow:
Babeonthego:yellow:
bornthiswayxo:yellow:
theapple9:yellow:
Flames:yellow:
missy81:yellow:
want2beamummy:pink:
sequeena:yellow:
OliviaRea:yellow:
MissMummy2be:pink:
Breezy :pink:
HollySSmith:pink:
babyfan82:blue:
whistle:yellow:
amalee:yellow:


----------



## rainbows_x

We will be TTC in February 2013! We are hoping for a little boy this time.

2013 seems like so far asawy, but it's less than a year and a half :dance:


----------



## JeepGirl

:hi: We will be. I want Aaron to be out of diapers before #2 comes. It seems so long to wait, but ever since he was born time is passing so fast, so it will be here before I know it!

I think I would like #2 to be another boy, then #3 a girl


----------



## LauraLeigh

We will be TTC in January 2013 :) xx


----------



## flutterbaby

wow ladies i thought i was the only one waiting that long
hi rainbows i cant believe we was aug mommies together and now are going in again together:hugs:

hi everyone here's the count down do any of you know when in 2013 you want to start and how you getting ready for it i'm on a mission to shed this baby weight while i'm waiting for my baba to grow some more plus i want to tidy a few bills up so i'm nice and prep'd for it lol


----------



## flutterbaby

are any of you ladies swaying or doing anything high tech to get your desired gender


----------



## TwilightAgain

Well i'm single but hoping to be a stable relationship by then, in which case i'm hoping I can start ttc 2013, but of course things might not go my way and I might still be single! Fingers crossed though :)

I wouldn't ttc any particular gender in terms of actually swaying the gender but i'm hoping for a little girl :pink: a little boy would be loved too though!


----------



## JeepGirl

I'm going to try in May/June. I would like another winter pregnancy. I have all the winter maternity and baby clothes already, and I don't want the last few mths of pregnancy in the summer heat.

Not going to do anything to try to get one gender or another. We will get what we get, and he/she will be loved either way.


----------



## dakotaice

We are TTC in May 2013, when I will have my degree, be 22 and OH 24. :flower:

I want a girl, but OH "says" he wants a boy. I think he says that just to tease me, though.. he probably would be happy with either.


----------



## angel2010

:hi: We will be ttc in March of 2013. Hoping for a little girl.


----------



## angel2010

dakotaice said:


> We are TTC in May 2013, when I will have my degree, be 22 and OH 24. :flower:
> 
> I want a girl, but OH "says" he wants a boy. I think he says that just to tease me, though.. he probably would be happy with either.

Where are you at in TN, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you girlies in 2013. :) I don't know when exactly, but DH and I have talked a little bit about it and are planning to start trying after we've got our own place, as we're renting right now. I turn 26 in just over a week (August 13th), so in 2013, I'll be 27-28... a good age to TTC #1 in my opinion. :D Can't wait!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

We're hoping to TTC in 2013 i want to wait until my little boy is 2 then want to have a drink and eat brie over christmas lol and then try in the new year.
I'm not bothered over the sex of the baby i just want a healthy, easy pregnancy resulting in a beautiful healthy baby so Vinnie can be a big brother x


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies i've been stir crazy:wacko: today scrubbing my house we've just moved and my word the dust does travel be worth it when it's all done 

mrsswaffer you share my mil birthday my sons is the day before:flower:

carly did you have a bad pregnancy with vinnie it's so cool when they get to be big brother or sisters they take on a whole new level of cute bless my boy's all become mommy when i had joel fetching things and whispering so not to wake him lol mega cute

angel hi have you got children 

dakota i don't think it really matters what you have when it's your first your in complete ore of them either way my hubby really wanted a boy first after 4 boys he defo think's it's time for us to have a girl

jeepgirl i think a winter pregnancy would be ace i've had all mine in summer it kills i hide away with my swollen cankles altho i would hide in winter 2 as i'd be 2 scared of slipping i slid across the ice last time i was preg almost split myself in2 ouch great if you already have all your stuff your set 2 go woop woop:happydance:

twilight here is some:dust:for you to bag your man

lauraleigh:wave: hello 

rainbow :happydance: and how is you august baby getting on almost the birthday season for us are you having a party for the first


----------



## dakotaice

This probably sounds super silly, but I want a little girl so I don't have to deal with getting sprayed with pee when I change diapers, or potty training a little boy (I've heard it can be a nightmare) .. However I'd be delighted with whatever by the time baby pops out!


----------



## angel2010

flutterbaby said:


> angel hi have you got children


Moving can be such a pain. We have moved twice in the last year. And yes, I do have a 14 month old son. I would love to ttc now, but financially we need to wait and I would like to lose a little bit of weight before we try again.


----------



## flutterbaby

angel2010 said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> angel hi have you got children
> 
> 
> Moving can be such a pain. We have moved twice in the last year. And yes, I do have a 14 month old son. I would love to ttc now, but financially we need to wait and I would like to lose a little bit of weight before we try again.Click to expand...

while your waiting is as good a time as any so shift the lbs


----------



## flutterbaby

dakotaice said:


> This probably sounds super silly, but I want a little girl so I don't have to deal with getting sprayed with pee when I change diapers, or potty training a little boy (I've heard it can be a nightmare) .. However I'd be delighted with whatever by the time baby pops out!

boys are good for mommies lol i will say i've never been sprayed but on the other hand daddy has and he gets huggles off me everytime :haha:


----------



## flutterbaby

when is everyone stopping contraception only i wanted baby in 2013 so i wanted to be prep'd up and have my body ready :wacko:


----------



## JeepGirl

dakotaice said:


> This probably sounds super silly, but I want a little girl so I don't have to deal with getting sprayed with pee when I change diapers, or potty training a little boy (I've heard it can be a nightmare) .. However I'd be delighted with whatever by the time baby pops out!

That's one of those things that just doesn't seem to matter when it's your own little boy doing it. Aaron's only got me once...but he has hit the wall a few times:haha: It actually makes me laugh when he does it.

flutterbaby - I'm planning on stopping the pill(if thats what I end up using, I'm BFing now so not taking it) around Nov/Dec of 2012 and use condoms till we TTC.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm actually planning to stop taking my pill in October this year, as I've been on it for about 8 years now, and have recently been having a problem with it (breakthrough bleeding in the middle of my cycle). I want to be chemical-free and natural/regular for as long as I can before TTC. That way, I can chart my cycles and we can use condoms and the withdrawal method (though, I'm sure DH would never agree to that!!). :)


----------



## flutterbaby

i was thinking around march april time depending on when my pill finishes on that time infact i should check out my dates i'm in no rush to stop but defo in the spring sometime i think only trouble is dh hate's condoms and the withdral method hmmm he forgets lol not funny i go mad i'm a control freak for timing things may be why i keep having boys i should just go with the flow :blush:


----------



## angel2010

JeepGirl said:


> dakotaice said:
> 
> 
> This probably sounds super silly, but I want a little girl so I don't have to deal with getting sprayed with pee when I change diapers, or potty training a little boy (I've heard it can be a nightmare) .. However I'd be delighted with whatever by the time baby pops out!
> 
> That's one of those things that just doesn't seem to matter when it's your own little boy doing it. Aaron's only got me once...but he has hit the wall a few times:haha: It actually makes me laugh when he does it.
> 
> flutterbaby - I'm planning on stopping the pill(if thats what I end up using, I'm BFing now so not taking it) around Nov/Dec of 2012 and use condoms till we TTC.Click to expand...

Yep. The thought of someones poop/pee spraying me makes me feel ill, but when Carter did it (both) it didn't seem to really bother me. You just wipe it off and go on.


----------



## angel2010

flutterbaby said:


> i was thinking around march april time depending on when my pill finishes on that time infact i should check out my dates i'm in no rush to stop but defo in the spring sometime i think only trouble is dh hate's condoms and the withdral method hmmm he forgets lol not funny i go mad i'm a control freak for timing things may be why i keep having boys i should just go with the flow :blush:

We are starting to try in March too. We need to be wtt and weight loss buddies!


----------



## flutterbaby

angel2010 said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> i was thinking around march april time depending on when my pill finishes on that time infact i should check out my dates i'm in no rush to stop but defo in the spring sometime i think only trouble is dh hate's condoms and the withdral method hmmm he forgets lol not funny i go mad i'm a control freak for timing things may be why i keep having boys i should just go with the flow :blush:
> 
> We are starting to try in March too. We need to be wtt and weight loss buddies!Click to expand...

defo sounds like a plan :happydance::hugs:


----------



## angel2010

You have a one up on me in weightloss! 13lbs down, way to go!!!! I have got to get a scale. I have been dieting and have started either walking at night with lo and oh or going to the YMCA. I just haven't got a scale yet as I have been to scared to see the number. I still haven't lost my baby weight! I think that I probably need to lose at least 50lbs (not all of it baby weight, only 20-25)


----------



## flutterbaby

angel2010 said:


> You have a one up on me in weightloss! 13lbs down, way to go!!!! I have got to get a scale. I have been dieting and have started either walking at night with lo and oh or going to the YMCA. I just haven't got a scale yet as I have been to scared to see the number. I still haven't lost my baby weight! I think that I probably need to lose at least 50lbs (not all of it baby weight, only 20-25)

bth i gained 3 and half stone with first lost 1 stone gained 3 with 2nd lost 2 stone and gained around 5 stone with 3rd thats when enough was enough when i had 4th i gained 3lbs thats it cause i ate healthy so i lost loads at the start stayed the same at the middle and gained my 3lbs in the last few weeks i was well chuffed i lost bit while bf then gave up and gained a bit so now am back on it and going strong lost 3 and half stone in total but that has took years from my biggest weight but it's a life thing so i will get there


----------



## pinkribbon

If things go to plan, we will be. Would like a girl, so we have one of each... But would like a boy because I think our son would love a brother. So guess we're on team yellow! :yellow:


----------



## Yorky

Me, hopefully, I am another single WTT'er and was wanting to try straight after uni, However maybe late 2013 so I have chance to get finances sorted.


----------



## Pearls18

Hi girls, we will TTC early 2013 aiming for an Autumn/early winter baby so new bubz will be about exactly 3 years younger. DS was unplanned but Autumn was a great time for us because it meant by the time summer came along Elliot was a lot more active to do things so we hid and slept during the winter lol! And I think Autumn is good for education. Typical British weather meant it was hot in May and June so by August and Sept when I was heavily pregnant it was already much cooler.

We would love to be greedy and have a girl so we have one of each but a little boy would be amazing too, I'm just excited to have a sibling for Elliot either way :)

We want a 3 year gap so Elliot has been potty trained and will soon be in pre-school making child care cheaper, but not that he's so old it could be a big gap.

Will be hoping for another water birth and to breastfeed again.

I currently have the coil fitted, as it's non-hormonal it will not affect my fertility when it's removed, I'll probably have it removed December 2012 and start trying January depending where hubby is (military).

DH nor I have ever been peed on lol.


----------



## 0203

We will be trying in October 2013 and are on team yellow :yellow:


----------



## pinkribbon

MarineWAG said:


> Hi girls, we will TTC early 2013 aiming for an Autumn/early winter baby so new bubz will be about exactly 3 years younger. DS was unplanned but Autumn was a great time for us because it meant by the time summer came along Elliot was a lot more active to do things so we hid and slept during the winter lol! And I think Autumn is good for education. Typical British weather meant it was hot in May and June so by August and Sept when I was heavily pregnant it was already much cooler.
> 
> We would love to be greedy and have a girl so we have one of each but a little boy would be amazing too, I'm just excited to have a sibling for Elliot either way :)
> 
> We want a 3 year gap so Elliot has been potty trained and will soon be in pre-school making child care cheaper, but not that he's so old it could be a big gap.
> 
> Will be hoping for another water birth and to breastfeed again.
> 
> I currently have the coil fitted, as it's non-hormonal it will not affect my fertility when it's removed, I'll probably have it removed December 2012 and start trying January depending where hubby is (military).
> 
> DH nor I have ever been peed on lol.

A lot of what you said there is the same for me, aiming to fall preg early 2013 so another Sept baby and a 3 year age gap :)


----------



## almostXmagic

we are either going to be late 2013 or early 2014. id be happy with a boy or girl. :)


----------



## vicky125

im going to be ttc in september/october 2013... ill be having this little bub in march so i will have a year and a half to lose the baby weight and get healthy, im also going to be getting married in sept 2013 so we will be ttc after the wedding while on our honeymoon :D.. 

if this bubby is a boy i dont mind what gender so :yellow: 
but if i get another girl it will be :blue:


----------



## flutterbaby

morning ladies how are you all today i'll been good already got up and done 30 mins on the wii :happydance: feel great gonna try and get some of the house done while i'm in house so many walls to strip :wacko: any who just dropping by to say hello:hugs:


----------



## UKMumToBe

If I get the timeline I'm hoping for, then I should be able to start TTC at the end of 2013 or start of 2014...fingers crossed! Glad to see I'm not the only one waiting for that long. Depends a lot on the BF and how things go, though.


----------



## flutterbaby

UKMumToBe said:


> If I get the timeline I'm hoping for, then I should be able to start TTC at the end of 2013 or start of 2014...fingers crossed! Glad to see I'm not the only one waiting for that long. Depends a lot on the BF and how things go, though.

does that mean you have a tiny lickle baba already are you trying for girl boy or any hun


----------



## JeepGirl

flutterbaby said:


> morning ladies how are you all today i'll been good already got up and done 30 mins on the wii :happydance: feel great gonna try and get some of the house done while i'm in house so many walls to strip :wacko: any who just dropping by to say hello:hugs:

Wow you have been busy:thumbup: Spent the moring picking out paint colors for my kitchen. We just bought a new house 2 months ago but every wall in the place was white:wacko: I have 2 bedrooms painted now and the kitchen is next. Now I'm just waiting for LO to wake up from his nap so we can go for a walk. The Buskers are in town, so we may go see some of that this evening.


----------



## flutterbaby

JeepGirl said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today i'll been good already got up and done 30 mins on the wii :happydance: feel great gonna try and get some of the house done while i'm in house so many walls to strip :wacko: any who just dropping by to say hello:hugs:
> 
> Wow you have been busy:thumbup: Spent the moring picking out paint colors for my kitchen. We just bought a new house 2 months ago but every wall in the place was white:wacko: I have 2 bedrooms painted now and the kitchen is next. Now I'm just waiting for LO to wake up from his nap so we can go for a walk. The Buskers are in town, so we may go see some of that this evening.Click to expand...

mine was and some still is black gloss nightmare but getting there 
goodluck i only moved last month did my head in oh the stress:wacko:


----------



## angel2010

flutterbaby said:


> morning ladies how are you all today i'll been good already got up and done 30 mins on the wii :happydance: feel great gonna try and get some of the house done while i'm in house so many walls to strip :wacko: any who just dropping by to say hello:hugs:

Sounds busy! I have been cheating all weekend on my diet, but we went to a themepark on saturday, so I did a ton of walking. Hope it helped to balance it out. What is crazy though, is that I am excited to get back on track tomorrow. I have been feeling so good about my self these last two weeks, and this weekend I kind of felt blah again. I am definitely getting a scale tomorrow so I can set myself some goals.:happydance:


----------



## flutterbaby

angel2010 said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies how are you all today i'll been good already got up and done 30 mins on the wii :happydance: feel great gonna try and get some of the house done while i'm in house so many walls to strip :wacko: any who just dropping by to say hello:hugs:
> 
> Sounds busy! I have been cheating all weekend on my diet, but we went to a themepark on saturday, so I did a ton of walking. Hope it helped to balance it out. What is crazy though, is that I am excited to get back on track tomorrow. I have been feeling so good about my self these last two weeks, and this weekend I kind of felt blah again. I am definitely getting a scale tomorrow so I can set myself some goals.:happydance:Click to expand...

funny we're so in sink lol had a chippy earlier and it's made me blah again think i'm knock crap food on the head now i just feel ill and depressed i've not gained but not lost any either so straight back on it tomorrow:blush:


----------



## angel2010

Alright, so I finally weighed myself and I think I either want to lose 52 or 42lbs. I am not sure yet. I am thinking if I lose 52lbs I will look a little too skinny for my frame. On a good note I have had a great start on getting back on track with my diet this week. It is too bad I started my period today though so I still feel blah. How is it going for you flutterbaby? 

What about the rest of you ladies, anyone else trying to lose some weight while wtt?


----------



## JeepGirl

I lost 30lbs in the 1st 3 weeks after Aaron was born without even trying...but the last 20lbs are not coming off as easy. We walk most days, and I have a Elliptical trainer and home gym that has been apart since we moved 2 months ago. I just got OH to set it back up for me today. So the plan is to start using that again tomorrow.

Before I got pregnant, I worked out 2hrs a day every single day and was in fantastic shape. But I spent the first 4mths of my pregnancy so sick that working out was the last thing I wanted to do and then I couldn't do anything after my EMCS. So now I really have to get back into it.


----------



## vicky125

not exactly wtt just yet but am going to start to get in some form of physical activity in the next 7 months to get my fitness levels up, and then continue after bubs is born but harder and including a diet... at the moment i want to lose 30-36 kgs (65-80lbs) when the baby is born plus whatever i gain in the remainder of this pregnancy :D


----------



## angel2010

Good luck Jeepgirl, just thinking about working out 2 hours a day makes me tied!:wacko:


----------



## angel2010

Good luck Vicky and Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## flutterbaby

well not weighed myself this week but dieting hasn't been 2 bad i'm going on holiday on 16th for 2 weeks so that will be a major set back for me lol:haha::blush:


----------



## JeepGirl

Well had my first post baby workout today. Did 45mins cardio with LO in the carrier and he fell asleep 5mins in, then put him in his swing while I did weights. Felt good to get back to it...but after not working out for over a year, tomorrow may not feel as good:haha:

I'm really not a good dieter, food is one of life's simple pleasures for me. I eat health meals, but I enjoy sweets too much. So I need to workout to balance it.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I will hopefully begin TTC in August 2013, maybe a bit sooner but I think we are looking around that time as we would have been together for 3 years and should *hopefully* be settled in a house and more financially stable by then. Here's to hoping anyway!! :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Well done Jeep! It amazes me what babies can sleep through! I am bad at sweets to but some how I have done really good this time. I think I have just finally reached that point that I am just so sick of being overweight and something has to be done! Actually thinking about it though, I am worse with soda than sweets. If I let myself, I would be able to drink 5 cans a soda a day. Since I have started dieting though I only have the occasional one, so far about once a week.


----------



## angel2010

Vicki_Cream said:


> I will hopefully begin TTC in August 2013, maybe a bit sooner but I think we are looking around that time as we would have been together for 3 years and should *hopefully* be settled in a house and more financially stable by then. Here's to hoping anyway!! :thumbup:

Good luck, I am still waiting on that "financially stable" part myself.:haha:


----------



## JeepGirl

Pepsi is one of my weaknesses:blush: I don't mind water with a meal or during a workout, but I find it otherwise very boring. I have been using Crystal Light to give it some flavour and that helps. One can a week is fine, I'm a big believer of everything in moderation:thumbup:


----------



## flutterbaby

hi vicki_cream:flower:

angel i'm not a big fizzy fan but i'm such a fatty for pasteries :blush:

jeep oh crystal light that:blush: sways girls where do you buy it:blush:


it seems like a few of us need to sort bills out first i'm doing my holiday first before i think about bills lol how bad am i


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Hello! :flower:

totally forgot to say that we don't mid what sex our first baby is, but ideally we want a boy and a girl. Although going by both of our families it will be a girl first, and twins are well over due in both of our families haha.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

WTT to TTC in August 2013 
Would like a Boy but another Girl would be awesome too!! :D


----------



## flutterbaby

ella sorry for your loss hunny:hugs:

i'm also in the thick of the riots infact my bro has just called me to tell me the are loads of people outside tonight and it's gonne be kicking off can't be dealing with thew stress the are marches all day tomorrow and people are out in force don't think people realise how it affects the little peoplethat are just trying to get on


----------



## JeepGirl

flutterbaby said:


> ella sorry for your loss hunny:hugs:
> 
> i'm also in the thick of the riots infact my bro has just called me to tell me the are loads of people outside tonight and it's gonne be kicking off can't be dealing with thew stress the are marches all day tomorrow and people are out in force don't think people realise how it affects the little peoplethat are just trying to get on

Stay safe, scary whats been going on over there. 

Not sure if they have Crystal Light there, but you probably have something like it there. Here its sold in the grocery stores in the section with juice. It's little pkgs of flavoured powder to mix with water and it doesn't have sugar :thumbup:


----------



## trynitey

Guess I can join this thread too! I'm WTT in 2013, but we are currently deciding if we will do a vas reversal or just do a dIui.


----------



## JeepGirl

trynitey said:


> Guess I can join this thread too! I'm WTT in 2013, but we are currently deciding if we will do a vas reversal or just do a dIui.

Welcome :hi:


----------



## UKMumToBe

flutterbaby said:


> UKMumToBe said:
> 
> 
> If I get the timeline I'm hoping for, then I should be able to start TTC at the end of 2013 or start of 2014...fingers crossed! Glad to see I'm not the only one waiting for that long. Depends a lot on the BF and how things go, though.
> 
> does that mean you have a tiny lickle baba already are you trying for girl boy or any hunClick to expand...

No babies here yet, sadly! Have to wait for a few things to fall into place first before I can try, 2013 will be the earliest I can hope for. Fingers crossed - I'll be 31 by that time, and there's no guarantee that things will work out the way I want them to. But here's hoping! 

Would LOVE a little girl, but tbh as long as baby's healthy, I don't mind.


----------



## flutterbaby

:dohh: cause you mention bf i just thought you had lol must of read it wrong lol 

how are we all today ladies :hugs: 
just to let you all know i fly off tuesday for 2 weeks of sun sea and sand so any newbies :hug: I will update the front page when i'm home :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## JeepGirl

Have a great vacation flutterbaby:thumbup:

We had a busy weekend. OH's cousins came to visit for the weekend, his family lives a 4hr drive away. His cousin has a baby that is 2 days younger than Aaron. Was nice to see the babies together, they haven't seen each other since they were 2 weeks old...and they both slept through that. Here they are yesterday:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P8120468.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## trynitey

Have fun flutterbaby!


----------



## angel2010

Have fun flutterbaby!!


----------



## angel2010

Jeep- the boys look so cute together!!!


----------



## angel2010

Oh, also Jeep, have you tried the crystal light energy packets? They are really good and give you a good energy boost, but don't make you jittery.

And welcome to all you other ladies!!!


----------



## JeepGirl

angel2010 said:


> Oh, also Jeep, have you tried the crystal light energy packets? They are really good and give you a good energy boost, but don't make you jittery.
> 
> And welcome to all you other ladies!!!

I haven't seen them here, but I wasn't looking either so may have missed them. Is it caffeine that gives the energy boost? I'm trying to avoid it while I'm still BFing.


----------



## angel2010

:dohh:yep, sorry didn't even think. I am sure lo doesn't need any help staying up at night!


----------



## JeepGirl

angel2010 said:


> :dohh:yep, sorry didn't even think. I am sure lo doesn't need any help staying up at night!

We are actually really lucky, he has been STTN since he was 8 weeks old. But don't want to do anything to change that:haha:


----------



## angel2010

I bet not. You were/are quite lucky, and especially with bf!


----------



## flutterbaby

thanks ladies i shall try if the egyptian heat don't kill me it will only make me browner right lol :cloud9::haha:


----------



## Franklin

We will be TTC in September of 2013 for a spring of 2014 baby. We have 2 DDs so I'd love a boy. We tried some of the old wives tales for our first and we got what we wanted... don't know if that was luck or what we did. We started with the wives tales to get a boy for #2 but OH got impatient and changed the plans, so we ended up with a DD. I think this time I'm just going to pay attention to when I should Ov and let nature do the rest. We also found out at the ultrasounds that we were have DDs, this third time, I'd like the whole thing to be a surprise.


----------



## angel2010

Welcome Franklin. I am also thinking I want it to be a surprise, the hard part will be getting my oh to agree.


----------



## Franklin

angel2010 said:


> Welcome Franklin. I am also thinking I want it to be a surprise, the hard part will be getting my oh to agree.

Good luck. My OH wanted #2 to be a surprise, but I needed a boy so bad, that I had to know. I'll be honest, there was a few minutes of disappointment when I found out it was another girl, but then I realized they will be sisters and will get to share important stuff and I never had that, so I'm truly happy #2 was a DD. I guess at this point, it really doesn't matter what #3 is as long as it's happy and healthy so we'll be surprised.


----------



## trynitey

My 3rd was a surprise. DH knew, but I didn't. He kept it a secret from EVERYONE the entire time. Even did the babies nursery and some shopping for me for gender specific stuff. Though, I think I'll end up finding out next time. While I enjoyed the surprise, I think I liked knowing a lot better.


----------



## JeepGirl

I don't know how you ladies who keep it a suprise do it. We had to wait till I was 22 weeks to find out if DS was a girl or boy and just waiting that long was driving me crazy:haha:


----------



## angel2010

I would never have considered it with my first and I know that there is no way that my oh could find out and not me. #1 I would be devestated to not be able to do the shopping!! and #2 My oh CAN NOT keep a secret. He practically begs me to ask him what I got for birthdays and Christmas and stuff.


----------



## angel2010

Hope you are having a good time getting all tan and all Flutter!


----------



## JeepGirl

Hope all you ladies had a great weekend. Mine was busy, worked a bit and my brother got married.


----------



## angel2010

JeepGirl said:


> Hope all you ladies had a great weekend. Mine was busy, worked a bit and my brother got married.

What a coincidence, mine was busy too because my brother in law got married. Carter was the ring bearer and he walked down the aisle like a perfect gentleman!


----------



## JeepGirl

angel2010 said:


> JeepGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies had a great weekend. Mine was busy, worked a bit and my brother got married.
> 
> What a coincidence, mine was busy too because my brother in law got married. Carter was the ring bearer and he walked down the aisle like a perfect gentleman!Click to expand...

Aaron was on his best behaviour too. Love it when they are happy it things like that:thumbup:


----------



## junemomma09

We are trying September 2013 and hoping for a little girl :pink::pink:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome Junemomma!


----------



## kailynn

Hasn't been officially declared, but 2013 seems like a reasonable time for us. Definitely want a little boy, first!


----------



## mrsswaffer

It seems that I am leaving you girls, after a conversation I had with DH today. :) We're probably going to start NTNP in April 2012 and actually TTC #1 in October 2012!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome Kailynn!


----------



## angel2010

mrsswaffer2b said:


> It seems that I am leaving you girls, after a conversation I had with DH today. :) We're probably going to start NTNP in April 2012 and actually TTC #1 in October 2012!

I am very jealous!


----------



## Kiki1993

We probably will be in december 2013 depending on how we are coping with money :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome Kiki!


----------



## Kiki1993

Thanks :flower: Glad to be here :happydance:


----------



## junemomma09

angel2010 said:


> Welcome Junemomma!

Thanks! I'm pretty excited my ticker is almost under 2 years!!! Lol


----------



## scrummy mummy

i want to ttc in december 2013 i dont mind the sex as already have one of each- but everyone in my family have had boy girl boy girl- so i think my next will be a boy :) x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome Scrummy!


----------



## violetsky

Hello ladies!! My little piglet is growing up too fast and baby fever has already hit again (even before AF has returned lol). OH has agreed that 2013 we can dive into the madness again. I'd like another girl so that piglet has a sister to play with, but having one of each would also be nice & OH would prefer a boy this time so either way we're golden!

If only 2013 didn't seem so far away...


----------



## angel2010

If only Violet... Welcome btw!


----------



## angel2010

Well, good news for me....I think oh has agreed to ntnp:happydance: Now that the choice is all on me I am a little hestitant, but think I may start ntnp by the end of the year.

Sorry Flutter, guess we won't be wtt buddies anymore, but hopefully still weightloss buddies. Definitely still need to lose some. I now have a little extra motivation!


----------



## shouzhi

we are either going to be late 2013 or early 2014. id be happy with a boy or girl.


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey girlies,

Well with my sensible head on we will start trying in early 2013 :) We have a busy year planned for that year including hopefully moving to a bigger house :) cant wait


----------



## JeepGirl

Hi ladies, I've been on away visiting OH's family for the last week. Hope everyone is doing well and welcome to all the new 2013 WTTers.

We had a great time away. So nice to see the family. Even got our picture taken with the Stanley Cup while we were there. OH's friend plays for the Boston Bruins and they won the cup this year, he had it home for a parade. Great picture for the baby book!:thumbup:


----------



## bornthiswayxo

Hello everyone, I am hoping to try for my first rainbow baby during 2013! <3


----------



## flutterbaby

wecome newbie ladies :cloud9::flower::hugs:


mrs waffer and angel congrats hunny on your tcc move lol hope your supplied with healthy eggs loads of ::dust: and :spermy::hugs::cloud9:

angel defo weightloss buddies gotta work my ass off lol i'll update fri hun i've updated the front page alot of yellows this year i must say 

my holiday was rubbish infect worst hotel ever manager was aggresive when asked for water and told him to clean pool when someone was sick in it not good not a happy camper :growlmad: hope all ladies had a fabo few weeks


----------



## angel2010

Sorry if I sound thick, but what does it mean when you say rainbow baby?


----------



## violetsky

Don't worry you don't sound thick in the slightest :) My piglet is a rainbow baby - basically we had 2 losses before her, and so she is our beautiful bright light at the end of the storm iyswim :)


----------



## angel2010

violetsky said:


> Don't worry you don't sound thick in the slightest :) My piglet is a rainbow baby - basically we had 2 losses before her, and so she is our beautiful bright light at the end of the storm iyswim :)

Thanks, I have been wondering but didn't want to feel stupid.


----------



## JeepGirl

angel2010 said:


> violetsky said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry you don't sound thick in the slightest :) My piglet is a rainbow baby - basically we had 2 losses before her, and so she is our beautiful bright light at the end of the storm iyswim :)
> 
> Thanks, I have been wondering but didn't want to feel stupid.Click to expand...

Don't feel stupid... I've been wondering too


----------



## flutterbaby

i wondered 2 xx


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## JeepGirl

flutterbaby said:


> wecome newbie ladies :cloud9::flower::hugs:
> 
> 
> mrs waffer and angel congrats hunny on your tcc move lol hope your supplied with healthy eggs loads of ::dust: and :spermy::hugs::cloud9:
> 
> angel defo weightloss buddies gotta work my ass off lol i'll update fri hun i've updated the front page alot of yellows this year i must say
> 
> my holiday was rubbish infect worst hotel ever manager was aggresive when asked for water and told him to clean pool when someone was sick in it not good not a happy camper :growlmad: hope all ladies had a fabo few weeks

Sorry to hear your vacation didn't go as planned:nope:



theapple9 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm so glad to have found others that are waiting as long as I am! :)
> 
> My OH & I are hoping to TTC summer 2013. A spring baby sounds like a wonderful idea! Just got to keep myself sane whilst we wait...

Welcome! Spring babies are great :)


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies i have decided to come off my pill christmas well just after so i can have a drink lol so i guess i'll be ntnp then 
i said to my hubby today shall i just stop it now and his face was beaming lol but i'm gonna wait need to shift some weight first :blush:


----------



## angel2010

flutterbaby said:


> hi ladies i have decided to come off my pill christmas well just after so i can have a drink lol so i guess i'll be ntnp then
> i said to my hubby today shall i just stop it now and his face was beaming lol but i'm gonna wait need to shift some weight first :blush:

So we can still be ntnp buddies!!!


----------



## flutterbaby

angel2010 said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies i have decided to come off my pill christmas well just after so i can have a drink lol so i guess i'll be ntnp then
> i said to my hubby today shall i just stop it now and his face was beaming lol but i'm gonna wait need to shift some weight first :blush:
> 
> So we can still be ntnp buddies!!!Click to expand...

:happydance:yay have you stoppeds your contriception yet


----------



## angel2010

flutterbaby said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies i have decided to come off my pill christmas well just after so i can have a drink lol so i guess i'll be ntnp then
> i said to my hubby today shall i just stop it now and his face was beaming lol but i'm gonna wait need to shift some weight first :blush:
> 
> So we can still be ntnp buddies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance:yay have you stoppeds your contriception yetClick to expand...

We have only been using the pull out method since having Carter. My periods have been so irregular, but they seem to be getting better with the increase in activity. I plan to start folic acid and prenatals in October.


----------



## Flames

i feel much better knowing that im not the only one that wants TTC in 2013. friends that ive spoken to who are also broody tell me that they are starting straight away! i was all :confused: oh i must be really weird then? but now i have found that im not weird for wanting to wait 2 years well 1 and half years. wanna start trying june/ july time for a spring/ summer baby. Its weird because a few months ago i said me having kids? eww no way but now :wohoo: baby baby baby baby baby... its madness. still i think my mum knows that im overly broody she's started having the baby talks with me its all very strange


----------



## flutterbaby

Flames said:


> i feel much better knowing that im not the only one that wants TTC in 2013. friends that ive spoken to who are also broody tell me that they are starting straight away! i was all :confused: oh i must be really weird then? but now i have found that im not weird for wanting to wait 2 years well 1 and half years. wanna start trying june/ july time for a spring/ summer baby. Its weird because a few months ago i said me having kids? eww no way but now :wohoo: baby baby baby baby baby... its madness. still i think my mum knows that im overly broody she's started having the baby talks with me its all very strange

your not mad hun planning can be good welcome hun i find to more i chat on here the broodier i get :baby: have already gonbe from stop pil 2013 and then stop march 2012 and now stop just after christmas lol joel is only 1 so i'm not gonna be rushing but rather getting my body ready to catch lol


----------



## Flames

flutterbaby said:


> Flames said:
> 
> 
> i feel much better knowing that im not the only one that wants TTC in 2013. friends that ive spoken to who are also broody tell me that they are starting straight away! i was all :confused: oh i must be really weird then? but now i have found that im not weird for wanting to wait 2 years well 1 and half years. wanna start trying june/ july time for a spring/ summer baby. Its weird because a few months ago i said me having kids? eww no way but now :wohoo: baby baby baby baby baby... its madness. still i think my mum knows that im overly broody she's started having the baby talks with me its all very strange
> 
> your not mad hun planning can be good welcome hun i find to more i chat on here the broodier i get :baby: have already gonbe from stop pil 2013 and then stop march 2012 and now stop just after christmas lol joel is only 1 so i'm not gonna be rushing but rather getting my body ready to catch lolClick to expand...


Ditto i spent a few weeks lurking on here and now that ive joined im even more broody than i was before i joined!! Good luck to you!


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies i am so stressed out right now decorating woop woop
have any of you ladies had a psychic reading done to see when you will have you baby and what gender etc


----------



## missy81

Hi ladies! Happy to have found this thread - DH and I are probably going to start trying around the New Year 2013 and sometimes it seems so far away I can hardly stand it! I know, now it's not much more than a year now...still, waiting is hard. Boy or girl, both are fine with me!


----------



## Dolly.

we will be trying december 2013 :D 
I'll say we are hoping for a girl......but I'd love another little boy too, a little brother for Tristan


----------



## bornthiswayxo

We will begin NTNP late November 2013!! <3


----------



## flutterbaby

:cry:remembering all the 9/11 victims and families and anyone who was and is effected buy that traggic day thinking of you all from across the sea :cry::hugs:

welcome ladies great to know we're not waiting alone :hugs:

the more i think of babies the more i want one NOWWWWWW LOL:baby:

I'm like a crazed looney looking at pushchairs etc already :wacko: not sure I can wait that long lol but i need to gotta get my weight in check first and clean up my money etc so i'm behaving as of today i'm gonna brave the scales and start the D word again i may even EXERCISE :cry: lmao 

all is good on the housefront had living room plastered yesterday i got loads in atm but my second littleist baby is at school full time from tomorrow so i should be able to fit in the chores because i haven't gotta meet his demands lol 
Any whoo i hope your all having a good day as best you can anyway america love and cuddles from flutter today :hugs::flower:


----------



## sequeena

We are WTT until 2013 :D We've not set an official date but it'll probs be January 2013 (we started TTC in January 2009 last time lol!). We don't care about gender, I had a difficult first pregnancy (waters broke at 14 weeks, rehealed at 24 but continued to suffer with Oligohydramnios throughout) so we just want a healthy baby and smooth pregnancy.


----------



## flutterbaby

sequeena said:


> We are WTT until 2013 :D We've not set an official date but it'll probs be January 2013 (we started TTC in January 2009 last time lol!). We don't care about gender, I had a difficult first pregnancy (waters broke at 14 weeks, rehealed at 24 but continued to suffer with Oligohydramnios throughout) so we just want a healthy baby and smooth pregnancy.

hunny souds like you went through the mill last time wishing u a healthy 9 months next time and a swift ttc


----------



## sequeena

flutterbaby said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> We are WTT until 2013 :D We've not set an official date but it'll probs be January 2013 (we started TTC in January 2009 last time lol!). We don't care about gender, I had a difficult first pregnancy (waters broke at 14 weeks, rehealed at 24 but continued to suffer with Oligohydramnios throughout) so we just want a healthy baby and smooth pregnancy.
> 
> hunny souds like you went through the mill last time wishing u a healthy 9 months next time and a swift ttcClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Was a very traumatic pregnancy but I loved being pregnant and can't wait to do it all over again :D


----------



## pinkribbon

We have moved our day forward to late 2012, all things going well but who knows, I may end up back in 2013...


----------



## flutterbaby

pinkribbon said:


> We have moved our day forward to late 2012, all things going well but who knows, I may end up back in 2013...

oh great stuff hunny i'll up date page are you ntnp or ttc then hun


----------



## flutterbaby

morning ladies how are we all this fine morning how is everyone are you all struggling with the wait i'm in an odd place right now had a chat with dh the other day and we discussed weather we are even wanting to ttc orr wtt as my son is having some probs at school and we don't know weather it would be a good idea i so want a girl tho even tho is not 100 percent garenteed after a long chat we have said we'll keep an open mind and discuss it again after christmas 

i'll still stop by and chat and update the front page but 2bf i don't know if i'm gonna be here til 2013 

on a good note i have been good on diet last night and i fought the urge for a midnight feast lol weetabix for breakfast i have also done some jobs around the house and started paying some things off bill wise woop woop so i'm still getting organised :happydance:

how is everyone it's been quiet here lately


----------



## theapple9

-


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! february 2013 please xx ttc#2 xx


----------



## EllaAndLyla

lol just realised im already on there!! can you change my stork to yellow :) i dont care about the sex xx


----------



## OliviaRae

OH and I are relocating to Seoul, Korea for 2 years next Summer and I have had uncontrollable baby fever for like 3 months now! So needless to say, baby is on hold until 2013! I am counting down the days! haha. OH still isn't thrilled about it, but he said we could TTC when we get home from Korea so I am holding him to his word LOL


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Hey Girls
We are WTT till about August 13th 2013 so we can enjoy our first little one :happydance: and we are hoping for a little girl next time as we have a baby boy :D


----------



## Breezy

Us! Hoping for a :pink:!


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies i hope you are all well this thread has gone quiet now ARE you all tcc lol:winkwink: updated page now sorry it took so long been major busy being super mom lol :hugs:


----------



## babyartig

My OH and I are planning on starting TTC in late 2012 so I'll probably still be trying in 2013. Impatience!


----------



## junemomma09

It seems 2013 is so far away but the awesome thing is in 2 1/2 months we can all say we'll be trying for a baby next year!!!! Isnt that exciting?!?!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Lol it seems a long time but if we blink we will more then likely miss 2012 lol the years are going faster and faster


----------



## flutterbaby

so true ladies so true ladies i know it's off topic but have any of you started christmas shopping yet 



every year for as long as i can remember my family have came over but this year my mom has suggested they just come for breakfast christmas day give us opening presents time and tea with just the 6 of us now i like ther idea but not sure if come christmas day it will feel the same my birthday is 26th dec so they are coming over for jollies on the evening then for my birthday so it's not like i wont see them but you know what that means i have 2 cook now lol


----------



## MissMummy2Be

I have :D its my sons first Christmas and my OH and my first in our own house :D so we have started shopping I can't wait for Christmas to come I wanna buy a tree and all the decorations. But lucky me I don't have to cook at all :D as we don't normally eat breaky and are going to my family's for lunch and my OHs family's for diner  so no cooking inless I help out other people and only helping to clean up hehe


----------



## flutterbaby

MissMummy2Be said:


> I have :D its my sons first Christmas and my OH and my first in our own house :D so we have started shopping I can't wait for Christmas to come I wanna buy a tree and all the decorations. But lucky me I don't have to cook at all :D as we don't normally eat breaky and are going to my family's for lunch and my OHs family's for diner  so no cooking inless I help out other people and only helping to clean up hehe

my hub has said he'll help me tho can't be bad i'm super excited this year i was so depressed last year i couldn't focus on anything and tbh i was not bothered at all i got presents wrapped christmas eve only because i was out of time and was dreading it cause of my bad neighbours but this year i'm moved and am feeling better and must admit i can't wait i have my saving club money to spend and have started getting bits for other people already :happydance: and this year my baba will be crawling around and really into the tree lights etc


----------



## MissMummy2Be

flutterbaby said:


> my hub has said he'll help me tho can't be bad i'm super excited this year i was so depressed last year i couldn't focus on anything and tbh i was not bothered at all i got presents wrapped christmas eve only because i was out of time and was dreading it cause of my bad neighbours but this year i'm moved and am feeling better and must admit i can't wait i have my saving club money to spend and have started getting bits for other people already :happydance: and this year my baba will be crawling around and really into the tree lights etc

:D glad he is going to help and you are felling better about it this year :D my son will only be 4 months old but he will have fun the only bit I'm dreading is traveling the hour and a half to my OHs mums place with a stop at his dads along the way. So no drinking for me again this yea not with all the driving I have to do. O well who needs to drink :D not me hehe


----------



## junemomma09

So ladies....just wondering what was the deciding factor(s) in determig your TTC date???

Ours was getting married, Which we are getting married in 2 1/2 months, finishing college (we both are graduating 2013, me-April 2013 OH-august 2013), and buy a house hopefully it won't be drug out too long in the buying a house part. I'd hate to push back our TTC date.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Ours was our son he will be 2 in August 2013 so that's when we want to ttc again :D


----------



## HollySSmith

Can I join? I'm thinking of TTC sometime in 2013 (spring maybe). I have 1 DS who is almost 14 months old. We're waiting because of finances (though thats more for our comfort rather than necessity) and that I was DS to be a little more regular in the sleep department before I get MORE sleep depravation). Oh and we will be trying for a girl next time around, though I would be happy with either!
If I said I wanted to start TTC now, DH would be right on board but one of us has to be responsible right?? lol. 
I'm 28, DH is 31. I work as a photographer/manager at a local studio while DH is a bio/chem engineer at a large mining company. 
Look forward to getting to knwo everyone!


----------



## flutterbaby

HollySSmith said:


> Can I join? I'm thinking of TTC sometime in 2013 (spring maybe). I have 1 DS who is almost 14 months old. We're waiting because of finances (though thats more for our comfort rather than necessity) and that I was DS to be a little more regular in the sleep department before I get MORE sleep depravation). Oh and we will be trying for a girl next time around, though I would be happy with either!
> If I said I wanted to start TTC now, DH would be right on board but one of us has to be responsible right?? lol.
> I'm 28, DH is 31. I work as a photographer/manager at a local studio while DH is a bio/chem engineer at a large mining company.
> Look forward to getting to knwo everyone!

hey hunny wasn't we together in the aug bump buddies thread :happydance: i've updated front page for you


----------



## flutterbaby

hello everyone sorry not been about well I have been just not on this thread i've had my own personal vices to tackle well i am ttc in 2013 so my boy can grow and we can tidy finances and do house up and mainly so i can lose the weight i've been hauling around with me for so long and here i am i had a reading done and the ladies said on my sig what and when so I got carried away with moving ym date forward for girl to now and back because of one of my sons needing me more at the moment then i was left grounded by the fact the last one said boy and decided that i should stick to my plan and go for my baby at the planned time being 2013 etc i have a journal in the wtt section if anyone wants to follow althou i wont lie not been there much either because of needing to get in the right frame of mind where my ttc journey will be but now am back on track i shall be updating both more i've banished the doutful thoughts and i know this children are our gift from god and I shall embrace who what and when they come my way :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## flutterbaby

this thread is sooo qiuet don't tell me your ttc already i'll be jealous :haha::hugs:


----------



## junemomma09

I know this thread IS too quiet! Lol
What's everyone up to? I have a year and nine months to go!!! Haha


----------



## OliviaRae

Me! December 2013, ttc for a girl but either is fine with me :)


----------



## babyfan82

hello! Can i join please. We're waiting to try in january 2013. Mainly because we're so busy with our little three already and also because i'm not sure if work would be too impressed with me going on maternity leave again just yet! Hope all you ladies are good. I've got a few targets to reach before we ttc to help pass the time. Lose weight, pay off credit card and loan, save lots of money! Not sure if i'll manage all of that! Ha ha.


----------



## babyfan82

ooh also we'd quite like a:blue: to even out the numbers :flower:


----------



## junemomma09

Oh I'd love a girl next :) we have a girl and a boy now. The oldest is a girl so I'd love to have one of each again. One more girl and one more boy! That would definitely complete our family.


----------



## flutterbaby

hi ladies been so busy decorating atm but i'm winning the war lol


----------



## mrs n

hi there ill be ttc from around feb 2013 and would love some company to chat too and worry with xx


----------



## mrs n

mrs n said:


> hi there ill be ttc from around feb 2013 and would love some company to chat too and worry with xx

and would like someone in a similar position,im married and 24,would be nice to chat about things!


----------



## flutterbaby

mrs n said:


> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> hi there ill be ttc from around feb 2013 and would love some company to chat too and worry with xx
> 
> and would like someone in a similar position,im married and 24,would be nice to chat about things!Click to expand...

hey hun i'm married and have 4 boys and starting ttc in 2013 chat away to me if you want have you got any children


----------



## flutterbaby

what team you on hun i'll update the front page:flower:


----------



## Kiki1993

Just want to say
I WANT A BABY!


----------



## mrs n

flutterbaby said:


> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs n said:
> 
> 
> hi there ill be ttc from around feb 2013 and would love some company to chat too and worry with xx
> 
> and would like someone in a similar position,im married and 24,would be nice to chat about things!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun i'm married and have 4 boys and starting ttc in 2013 chat away to me if you want have you got any childrenClick to expand...

oh wow 4 boys,i bet you want a girl then haha,how old are you can i ask?
yeah were going for about feb time im thinking of not having my injection around xmas because it takes time to get periods back and dont want to waste the time not having a chance lol,what about you what are your plans? x


----------



## mrs n

flutterbaby said:


> what team you on hun i'll update the front page:flower:

what do you mean team?? lol


----------



## flutterbaby

Kiki1993 said:


> Just want to say
> I WANT A BABY!

love it hope you get one


----------



## flutterbaby

mrs n said:


> flutterbaby said:
> 
> 
> what team you on hun i'll update the front page:flower:
> 
> what do you mean team?? lolClick to expand...

 what do you want girl boy or yellow don't mind:hugs:


----------



## whistle

Hey flutterbaby and everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm WTT in May 2013 for number 3 after twin boys, one surviving, one angel. I don't mind boy or girl as long as they're healthy! :)


----------



## flutterbaby

whistle said:


> Hey flutterbaby and everyone! I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm WTT in May 2013 for number 3 after twin boys, one surviving, one angel. I don't mind boy or girl as long as they're healthy! :)

hey hun sorry for your loss and welcome it dosen't even seem that long anymore and thats a good thing i'm soooo broody right now :hugs:


----------



## Kiki1993

Hey whistle and welcome :flower: Sorry for your loss :hugs: 
The wait isn't that long now! The earliest we will start trying is December 10th after our wedding so possibly only 2 years and 3 weeks left :happydance: Not long at all for you!


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining you, this seems a quite well established thread now!

I'm WTT sometime after May 2013, hopefully I won't have to wait until 2014 but I don't want to annoy work too much, unbeknown to them I was pregnant the day I started!

We will be having another :yellow: bump but would like a :blue: bump so that we have one of each but as long as they are healthy we don't mind.

I'm already broody and miss being pregnant!

Looking forward to getting to know you all better xx


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Hey,

I have an almost one year old son and were waiting to TTC until January 2013 it was going to novemeber 2012 but I decided I wanted one splurge at Xmas before getting preggers again! I fell pregnant first time with Vinnie so I'm hoping I'll fall quickly next time too.
In an ideal world it would ve lovely to have a girl to have one of each but id be over the moon with a healthy baby regardless of sex x


----------



## flutterbaby

welcome ladies i'll update later as got qork in a moment 

have any of you done the girl diet before if so can you tell me if it works and what you did after 4 boys i think i'm gonna try sway with diet this time around but have no clue what the diet intails as ig is off and the other site has a different diet with nothing but rice on it lol Iwas such you could drink milk and portion chicken etc also i wondered what vitaims to take to sway girl if any one can help i'd be greatful


----------



## whistle

Thanks for the welcomes! :)

2013 seems like an age away to me!:haha:


----------



## squeal

Does anyone chat on MSN every so often and fancy someone to chat to?


----------



## flutterbaby

hey everyone hows you 
I don't msn chat hunn sorry don'r use it often enough lol

I so broody atm don't think Ican wait over a year :blush:


----------



## Amalee

I'm hoping to begin TTC by 2013! I'm on team pink, and he's team blue, so I guess together we make team yellow?


----------



## flutterbaby

Amalee said:


> I'm hoping to begin TTC by 2013! I'm on team pink, and he's team blue, so I guess together we make team yellow?

welcome go team pink


----------



## tinyiris

Feb 2013 for us! I'm hoping for blue, him for pink - so either way we'll be blessed!!!

Can't wait ...


----------



## Kerjack

January 2013 for me. We'll be team yellow the whole time. (We'd both love a boy tho)


----------



## Hanie22

We will be TTC in may 2013 :D I'd love a girl, OH wants a boy either way it's a blessing!


----------



## HazzaB

Hi girls!! We will be TTC #1 in May 2013! We will be on team yellow all the way through. I can't wait!


----------



## WantaBelly

We will be ttc in March, we would like to have a boy but will be fine with another girl if that's what God decides. We currently have 2 boys and 6 girls. We would absolutely LOVE twins ;). We just bought a beautiful new house and are ready to fill it up.......


----------



## uwfan27

Hi everyone! We will be TCC starting April 2013 - cannot wait! Team Yellow all the way, I'd love a little girl, he'd love a little boy, so yellow it is :) We'll be happy either way!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hey ladies, we're hoping to TTC around august/september 2013. We have an 8 month old baby boy who has epilepsy which is being controlled and seeing the specialist beginning of next year so all being well we will TTC next year. I dont mind what we have, although I think id want another boy as OH said he could be persuaded to try again for a girl lol.


----------



## HappilyMrs

TTC Oct 2013!!!!!!! Trying for a little boy!!!! Can't believe we are almost exactly a year away!


----------



## TwilightAgain

TwilightAgain said:


> Well i'm single but hoping to be a stable relationship by then, in which case i'm hoping I can start ttc 2013, but of course things might not go my way and I might still be single! Fingers crossed though :)
> 
> I wouldn't ttc any particular gender in terms of actually swaying the gender but i'm hoping for a little girl :pink: a little boy would be loved too though!

Just found this old post of mine......I wrote this post and the day after I met my now OH and we've been together for just over a year. Funny how things really are just round the corner :cloud9:


----------



## pinkribbon

:hi: everyone! Can't remember when I last posted in this thread so can't remember how much I've updated but I thought I'd let you all know we are pregnant on team :yellow: and expecting our bundle via c-sec on 5th November due to placenta previa!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

:hi:

We wiil be trying for :blue:, but :pink: would be welcome. I am personally hoping for :oneofeach: . :haha: (ps. don't tell my hubby)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hello 

TTC fro Feb onwards really want end of my pregnancy to be in winter months so much more refreshing, haha.

Team Yellow though:D


----------



## Teilana

We will be ttc hopefully starting no later that sept 2013. All depends on if we are able to purchase our first house by then.

I am going to be on team yellow for as long as I can make it without breaking down and finding out. DH wants to know so that he can decorate the nursery accordingly.


----------



## welshiesgirl

We will be ttc our first from 16th March 2013. I'd like a girl, OH would like a boy but neither of us really mind


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I hope to start ttc in August/September 2013. But it all depends on if the stupid council approve our building work. We currently live in a 1 bed flat with 1 lo. Putting another into the mix just wouldn't work (we sleep in our front room and lo has the bedroom). So fingers and toes crossed they say yes. 
But I'm a firm team yellow. But will find out this time round. :)


----------



## hulahoop09

I may be joining you all! We may TTC towards the end of 2013! We were gonna wait til lo is 4-5 years old but I am confused on how it will work with me going back to work certain hours and grandparents looking after lo as childcare would be too much etc.

So confusing but hoping it to be next year or year after!! :D


xx


----------



## Sams123

Hi! We will be TTC #1 in Feb 2013! Can't wait! Xx


----------



## mrs_deluxe

Hi everyone!

We were initially going to start TTC in December 2012, BUUT have now pushed it out till Feb 2013. I turn 28 that month, so it seems a nice way to celebrate!


----------



## zoomlentil

Hi all! *puts hand up*

I'll be trying sometime next year. I'm hopeful it will be early in the year, but I doubt OH will allow that. Anyway, I am really hoping for blue the first time around, then pink in a couple of years time. :D


----------



## LovemyBubx

I will hopefully be joining you all, but will prob be december 2013. (aslong as OH doesnt change his mind!)

I have a DD already so kind of want a sister for her but then would love to see a boy version of us :haha: 

We wont be finding out the gender until the birth. 

I'm so impatient i dont think i can wait longer then this!


----------



## ladybrixton

I'm another newbie. We're going to start trying for our second in November 2013 hoping for a summer 2014 baby. I adore my little boy and wouldn't mind another baby boy as he has been so much fun. We want three children and I would really like a girl somewhere in the mix, but I don't mind having a boy next either. My dream situation would be to have twin girls next (I can appreciate how hard it must be, but I've always wanted twins since I was very young) and complete our family, but obviously I've probably got more chances of winning the lottery than that actually happening (wouldn't mind that either!). We can but hope though. We'll be finding out the gender like we did last time. It was such an amazing way to bond with our unborn son. When he arrived it felt like we knew him already - I'd also been able to make lots of personalised things for his nursery (well, half of our bedroom). If we got a girl next then by our third pregnancy I think I'd stay team yellow out of the excitement of it all. 

x


----------

